# Here she is Brachypelma smithi



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

Collected her today, her viv has had complete clean out & new substrate, bark & branches boiled etc.





































Arachnoking gave her a good health check up, last time she shed was November 2008 so she has a good 8 - 9 months before a new shed. Ive named her "Spiddy" :lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

she's lovely :flrt:


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

It's a lovely spider, but in my opinion that exo terra is very unsuitable for her. She could quite easily get stuck in the mesh lid, and a fall from that height onto the objects below could prove fatal.

Yes, they are good at climbing things, but an accident only needs to happen once. The fact a smithi is climbing at all is enough indication that it's not entirely happy with it's environment. How damp is the substrate?


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Lovely spider 


Would it be possible to add enough more substrate so it wouldn't be too high? Maybe have it sloping upwards towards the back?

My smithi ALWAYS climbs when I've given her a full clean out, it usually stops after a few days though.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

My boehmei climbed when I rehoused her even though I'd used some of the substrate from her old house. She only did it the first day, I was going to slope the sub up towards the back if she kept doing it, but she hasn't done it since.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Danhalen said:


> It's a lovely spider, but in my opinion that exo terra is very unsuitable for her. She could quite easily get stuck in the mesh lid, and a fall from that height onto the objects below could prove fatal.
> 
> Yes, they are good at climbing things, but an accident only needs to happen once. The fact a smithi is climbing at all is enough indication that it's not entirely happy with it's environment. How damp is the substrate?


I imagine she is only climbing because she has been introduced into a new environment. When I first placed my GBB in her viv she was in the exact spot that Smithi is in on the back wall. She stayed up there for two days, then she started webbing on top of a fake tree i have and sat on top of it for nearly a week. Then finally she went to the ground and has basically stayed there, she sometimes climbs the walls but only to web them.


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

The only time I have ever witnessed brachypelma climbing is if the spider is male and looking for a mate, or when the substrate is too wet - They despise it.

Either way, in my opinion, the exo terra is not a suitable enclosure for the sp.



joeyboy said:


> I imagine she is only climbing because she has been introduced into a new environment. When I first placed my GBB in her viv she was in the exact spot that Smithi is in on the back wall. She stayed up there for two days, then she started webbing on top of a fake tree i have and sat on top of it for nearly a week. Then finally she went to the ground and has basically stayed there, she sometimes climbs the walls but only to web them.


C. Cyaneopubescens can be considered semi-arboreal, whilst brachypelma are opportunistic (and sometimes obligate) burrowers.


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

Arachnoking came with me & she was housed in sand, I got the substrate today & its still quite damp as I had to soak it to come apart theres about 4 inches of the stuff in there, sorry forgotten what its called, Arachnoking keeps his in a viv like this and he says its fine. As stated she should calm down in a few days, but spiders do tend to climb from past experience, she may be unhappy at the moment as she was probally used to the sand and has now been moved to peat with bits in it.
The viv probally doesnt smell like her homs, few days she will be right as rain : victory:


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

Cockys Corny said:


> Arachnoking came with me & she was housed in sand, I got the substrate today & its still quite damp as I had to soak it to come apart theres about 4 inches of the stuff in there, sorry forgotten what its called, Arachnoking keeps his in a viv like this and he says its fine. As stated she should calm down in a few days, but spiders do tend to climb from past experience, she may be unhappy at the moment as she was probally used to the sand and has now been moved to peat with bits in it.
> The viv probally doesnt smell like her homs, few days she will be right as rain : victory:


I'm not trying to sound funny, but I've seen alot in my 13/14 years of Tarantula keeping and breeding, and in my opinion, that setup quite frankly is an accident waiting to happen.

And if you had to add water to the substrate, do you mean coconut coir, or eco earth maybe? It'll take a while to dry out


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Tbh i agree with Dan. Mine did climb a bit when i 1st got her. The problem with exo terra cubes is unlike a faunarium u cannot fill the substrate up to a point so that if they fell it would not hurt them. Believe me for the sake of a split abdomen it isnt worth it. 

However what a gorgeous spiddie


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

Thats the one eco earth lol, she has her heat mat on the side, see how she goes, shes spent most of her life in the viv and so far has managed not to hurt herself, so I would be surprised if she did that after all this time she's 2 so im told, but lovely none the less :flrt:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Tbh i agree with Dan. Mine did climb a bit when i 1st got her. The problem with exo terra cubes is unlike a faunarium u cannot fill the substrate up to a point so that if they fell it would not hurt them. Believe me for the sake of a split abdomen it isnt worth it.
> 
> However what a gorgeous spiddie


GBB is semi-arboreal so I think I'm ok and for moset of the tank is a canopy which can take its full weight so it should be ok if for what ever reason it decided to cling onto the mesh then fell. Though even when i first put it in it tapped its legs against the mesh and didnt try to start crossing it.

For that Smithi maybe he should put more decor in. Like fake plants with are thick and bushy and reach to the top of the viv, so provide levels so if it fell, it would hardly fall before something relatively soft(silk plants) broke it's fall.


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

joeyboy said:


> For that Smithi maybe he should put more decor in. Like fake plants with are thick and bushy and reach to the top of the viv, so provide levels so if it fell, it would hardly fall before something relatively soft(silk plants) broke it's fall.



Only got her today & he is a she OP. Shall get more decor obviously, though some of you have missed that her water bowl is missing, well folks its being washed


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

Cockys Corny said:


> though some of you have missed that her water bowl is missing


So is her hide... :whistling2: Unless I'm just not looking properly 

In the wild, as with other brachypelma, they would be primarily living in abandoned/evicted rodent burrows. I'd personally put half a flower pot, or a relatively large coconut hide in there myself


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

She has half a flower pot in there behind the wood on the left :2thumb:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Or a habbu hut mine loves hers hehehe. Another thought u could do her tank on 2 levels like mine. I put down a 2-3 inch level of eco earth then put the habbu hut, flower pot etc on top then cover that with about another inch of eco earth so that its a different level. This means if she falls she dont fall so far. Also i find glass tanks are harder 2 control humidity. For higher humidity spids they are brill but not really for those who require low.


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

Cockys Corny said:


> She has half a flower pot in there behind the wood on the left :2thumb:


Nice one! 

I'm not a big fan of brachypelma myself (however, I didn't let that out at the Andrew Smith lecture last night :whistling2 but smithi's are very nice. I've been convinced by my girlfriend to add them to my breeding projects for the year... whip2


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Danhalen said:


> Nice one!
> 
> I'm not a big fan of brachypelma myself (however, I didn't let that out at the Andrew Smith lecture last night :whistling2 but smithi's are very nice. I've been convinced by my girlfriend to add them to my breeding projects for the year... whip2


Im telling Voodoo :devil:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Danhalen said:


> Nice one!
> 
> I'm not a big fan of brachypelma myself (however, I didn't let that out at the Andrew Smith lecture last night :whistling2 but smithi's are very nice. I've been convinced by my girlfriend to add them to my breeding projects for the year... whip2


Saw a P.Regalis at spidershop for £30...well nice.


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

joeyboy said:


> Saw a P.Regalis at spidershop for £30...well nice.


They are gorgeous spiders!  I have 2 here that are ready to lay any day now  If the sacs are viable, I'll give you a shout if you want?


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Danhalen said:


> They are gorgeous spiders!  I have 2 here that are ready to lay any day now  If the sacs are viable, I'll give you a shout if you want?


put me down for some if they are Dan.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> put me down for some if they are Dan.


Hehehe slightly hooked are we :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

selina20 said:


> Hehehe slightly hooked are we :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Pete and Dan infected me with the pokie bug :lol2:


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

Well ordered some more greenery for her today, looks a bit dull in there. Good idea adding another level, I shall devise a way to do it less the plant pot lol.

Glad you like her & glad I shared my pics. :2thumb:


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

The ExoTerra Invertebrae Kit is the only one of their products I have a serious problem with. It states it's suitable for a B.smithi, but it's really not suitable for any terrestrial spider (in my opinion) due to the height and thus fall distance. 

It's more suited for arboreals/semi-arboreals but even then it has a mesh top... My girlfriend keeps her H.maculata in one of these setups, but we took out the mesh top and put a drilled acetate sheet in its place. Still ventilates and secures, but no chance of getting caught.

I agree with Dan here, these species are found up the side of mountains on the Pacific coast of Mexico in scrub-forests. They tend to occupy abandoned burrows (from other spiders, rodents and the like) and maybe modify them to their needs, but are certainly not climbers.

Whilst the species doesn't mind moisture (they experience light showers and mountain mists) they do hate wet substrate. B.smithi are not born climbers, and the only time I've seen one climb like that is with wet substrate. It's worth drying the substrate out before introducing the spider, in my opinion, in case they do fall and kill themselves. A horrible way to lose your pet.

Forgive me, don't mean to sound like I'm having a go, just my two cents. A very pretty spider otherwise, I can't wait til mine hits that size.

As for levelling, take a look in the enclosures link in my signature. A lot of my spiders I create levels for, a shallow end, then the burrow under a high end.


----------



## Arachnoking (May 21, 2005)

Everyone has there own oppinions and views. No one is right or wrong and although we obviously all want to protect our animals theres no right or wrong if it works. Ive had my B smithi female for bout 11 years from a spiderling and shes absolutely fine in her exo terra viv. Nothing you guys say is going to change that lol but im always willing to read peoples views but some of it does seem unrelated dribble:lol2::bash:

This is my female and her set up. she has a pre built burrow under the cork and she is having a munch in this pic. shes thriving as she is so nuff said :lol2:














Dean


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

I won't keep terrestrials in exo's personally


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

Hey there welcome to the thread Arachnoking :2thumb:


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

Ok updated pics lol




























Little extra fake plants & more hides. Got some more plants coming soon : victory:


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

Arachnoking said:


> Everyone has there own oppinions and views. No one is right or wrong and although we obviously all want to protect our animals theres no right or wrong if it works. Ive had my B smithi female for bout 11 years from a spiderling and shes absolutely fine in her exo terra viv. Nothing you guys say is going to change that lol but im always willing to read peoples views but some of it does seem unrelated dribble:lol2::bash:
> 
> This is my female and her set up. she has a pre built burrow under the cork and she is having a munch in this pic. shes thriving as she is so nuff said :lol2:
> 
> ...




I originally signed up to help give information and advice based on alot of experience, and for the most part, it has been a welcome contribution. Yes, everyone has their own views and opinions, but to be honest I disagree with the statement that there is no right or wrong.

There have been many instances where spiders have become entangled in the mesh lid of an exo terra or similar design. Many of those spiders have lost limbs, and others have lost their lives. So in those instances, the keepers opinions and desires of keeping a terrestrial in an exo terra were most definitely wrong.

Yes, your smithi may have adopted that setup fine, but it is considerably different in design to that of the smithi in question.

And to be honest, I would not have a large amount of greenery in with the spider. This would only provide more places for potential prey items to hide - making it more difficult for the spider to feed. Then you have the other end of the scale, where you can miss removing prey items as the spider approaches a molt. This could prove disasterous, as a molting spider is helpless against a hungry cricket.

All of these things have happened in the past, and they will most certainly happen again, as long as people choose aesthetics over what truly benefits the spider(s) they are responsible for.


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

joeyboy said:


> For that Smithi maybe he should put more decor in. Like fake plants with are thick and bushy and reach to the top of the viv, so provide levels so if it fell, it would hardly fall before something relatively soft(silk plants) broke it's fall.









Danhalen said:


> And to be honest, I would not have a large amount of greenery in with the spider. This would only provide more places for potential prey items to hide - making it more difficult for the spider to feed. Then you have the other end of the scale, where you can miss removing prey items as the spider approaches a molt. This could prove disasterous, as a molting spider is helpless against a hungry cricket.



Now I am confused greenery or not ????

My set up is the same as Arachnokings in suffice same size terrarium.


----------



## turkish_666 (Mar 30, 2008)

Smithi setup for all mine =

Petpal/faunarium, substrate, hide, waterbowl

Job done lol

Edit: oops, posted on the other halfs account :lol2:


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

Ok taken out the cork bark with greenery on it see pic right hand side.

LOL wish I knew best way of keeping her. Alot has changed in 15 years.
Not going back in viv fofr a week otherwise stress her out.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Cockys Corny said:


> Now I am confused greenery or not ????
> 
> My set up is the same as Arachnokings in suffice same size terrarium.


Arachnoking has more substrate in his Exo and it slopes up towards the back, so if his spider does climb and fall, it will not fall so far. That piece of wood you have in yours looks rather knobbly, so if your spider climbed and fell onto that, it might hurt itself. He has also taken the fake rock backing out of his Exo. You having yours in there might encourage the spider to climb and again, possibly fall and hurt itself. Also, those fake backgrounds sometimes trap crickets behind them which will then decompose and stink.

I'm not having a go - and I'm a spider noob myself, but try and minimise the risk of your spider falling and hurting itself by whatever means possible.


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

thats what she came with except for the cork bark & the substrate, the wood is secure as its tight on the glass, shall get more substrate & put it in next week I dont want to stress her out, been in her viv 3 times today :bash:

I wouldnt say im new to red knees I had one 15 odd years ago but due to rehousing back then I had to sell her off to a friend who still has her, so she would be in her 20's by now


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

I'll bypass the posts of self confessed newbs (no offense intended, they mostly reiterate what others have said anyway) and concentrate on the other posts. All I can say is that numerous valid points have been raised, but IMO they are a little over-cautious. None of this is a personal go at anyone, it's just a different perspective based on my experience. 

I've trialled several successful living plant vivariums with tarantulas. Only recently did I have to dismantle them for space reasons and because I move often (I'm a student). A dense undergrowth did slow the speed of finding prey, but I dont see that as a negative: spiders do not have food dropped on them in the wild, and I see it as a form of habitat enrichment via hunting stimulus. Basically, spiders that have to hunt harder produce more web over a wider area and it's amazing just how far away they can find prey. I've seen my own spiders respond to crickets placed nearly a foot away from them, only later to discover that a very fine layer of web covers the entire enclosure. 

As for crickets attacking spiders - well, it can happen. It seems to get widely banded about as if it happens all the time, although I've personally not seen any posts (in quite a while) where this has happened. Perhaps my 'sampling' here is not adequate here however, so I do agree that caution here is prudent - although it's easily avoided by feeding less items more frequently and paying detailed attention to each set up. 

All I would suggest is that on this forum, you will tend to find resistance if you do something differently, and it's easy to think that 30 posts constitute 30 independant opinions and therefore 30 reasons not to agrue. 

More often than not however, you'll get one (or a few) expert like Dan suggesting something and several others will agree based on his and other's opinions. Again, not a personal dig, but be aware that this isnt an exact science and there is room for interpretation. Most of what I see in the hobby is that someone will try something crazy, see it work and then all of a sudden its the gospel. Happens a lot - it wasnt so long ago that people thought peat was a great substrate although that has fallen to the wayside on this forum.

So long as you are a)confident in your own research, b) are vigilent and dilligent and c), regard _all_ opinions before deciding, you should be ok. 

Otherwise, I would pay attention to the spider and see if when the substrate dries it spends less time climbing. Most of the decor will undoubtably be ignored by the spider when the substrate dries, so climbing will not be an issue. It's a nice set up nonetheless.


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Very little argument there, just a few comments to chuck into the swirling maelstrom, these comments are intended at the OP and spectators, not at GRB :



GRB said:


> I've trialled several successful living plant vivariums with tarantulas. Only recently did I have to dismantle them for space reasons and because I move often (I'm a student). A dense undergrowth did slow the speed of finding prey, but I dont see that as a negative: spiders do not have food dropped on them in the wild, and I see it as a form of habitat enrichment via hunting stimulus. Basically, spiders that have to hunt harder produce more web over a wider area and it's amazing just how far away they can find prey. I've seen my own spiders respond to crickets placed nearly a foot away from them, only later to discover that a very fine layer of web covers the entire enclosure.


Woot! Someone else who believes in stimulus!!! :2thumb: (Okay, so this one's directed at GRB :whistling2



GRB said:


> As for crickets attacking spiders - well, it can happen. It seems to get widely banded about as if it happens all the time, although I've personally not seen any posts (in quite a while) where this has happened. Perhaps my 'sampling' here is not adequate here however, so I do agree that caution here is prudent - although it's easily avoided by feeding less items more frequently and paying detailed attention to each set up.


Unfortunately, this isn't the same as my experience... I've all too frequently found instances of crickets killing moulting tarantulas, both on forums and in real life (I can think of at least three times when I've spoken with someone who fell victim to this).



GRB said:


> More often than not however, you'll get one (or a few) expert like Dan suggesting something and several others will agree based on his and other's opinions. Again, not a personal dig, but be aware that this isnt an exact science and there is room for interpretation. Most of what I see in the hobby is that someone will try something crazy, see it work and then all of a sudden its the gospel. Happens a lot - it wasnt so long ago that people thought peat was a great substrate although that has fallen to the wayside on this forum.


True enough, a little common sense goes a long way too. I still see no valid reason for not using peat, I continue to use it and my spiders seem to love it. It's usually a peat/sand mix (usually 10-15% sand, some have none, some have a little more). In the words of S.Schultz, "More research needs to be done!"



GRB said:


> So long as you are a)confident in your own research, b) are vigilent and dilligent and c), regard _all_ opinions before deciding, you should be ok.


I'd like to expand on this in a roundabout kind of way. In regards to point *C* (and the comments unquoted on "30 opinions") that's forums and the internet in general. If the first caresheet you stumbled on for your G.rosea was the one I've seen by a certain self-professed tarantula expert (with "many years of keeping experience and published papers") that suggests keeping them at 70% humidity, then you're likely to replicate that.
Internet usage for research and question answering (including on forums) should be a case of taking many different viewpoints, examining them and the facts and deciding for yourself which opinions to trust (usually the ones held in the majority, but not always).

In regards to point *B*, tarantulas are touted as "the lowest maintenance pet possible". Not always true, but even for the lower maintenance species (B.smithi, G.rosea...) people do still need to remain dilligent and vigilant. Keeps out unwanted dangers and nasty surprises. Besides, it's a good excuse to whittle away the hours with these wonderful creatures!

And finally, to point *A*. To quote Stanley Schultz again, "More research needs to be done!". What this hobby really needs are people who care for their charges, but also who observe them and don't necessarily follow the majority. People naturally assume that arthropods (tarantulas included) and other invertebrae are mindless machines, the biological robots, so to speak. Whilst tarantulas _DO_ react on a "Stimulus -> Reaction" basis, these lists (so to speak) are not necessarily the same for each specimen. Anyone who's kept or dealt with more than a few G.rosea will understand this, and personal experience with my super-docile Avicularia sp. in comparison with my girlfriends wild-child backs it up.

Experiment with them a little, just be cautious in it. Find what works and maybe you'll discover something. Share it with the community!


*EDIT:* Wow, this combined with the above post makes for a bleedin' _harsh_ wall of text!!!


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

Well shes happy today plodding around her enclosure eating the 2 crix I placed in there earlier, saw her sitting on one of the branches ( I swear blind she was reading a newspaper ) :lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Cockys Corny said:


> Well shes happy today plodding around her enclosure eating the 2 crix I placed in there earlier, saw her sitting on one of the branches ( I swear blind she was reading a newspaper ) :lol2:


not "The Sun", I hope :bash:


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Staring at Page 3...

Nah, she was surfing the web on her netbook.

Haha! Get it? Web? Spider? 
I give up... *slinks off*


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

LOL phobia & garlicpickle, no idea what she was reading but this morning found her on the floor eating breakfast, so shes quite happy & content brought some pro soil yesterday & shall be putting that in end of week as I dont want to disturb her, shal make her some hidy holes & slant up the soil for her.


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Cockys Corny said:


> LOL phobia & garlicpickle, no idea what she was reading but this morning found her on the floor eating breakfast, so shes quite happy & content brought some pro soil yesterday & shall be putting that in end of week as I dont want to disturb her, shal make her some hidy holes & slant up the soil for her.


Maww, sounds awesome!


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

Ok updated spiddys home today & here are the pics.





































As you can see she now has a slope there are 2 hides cut from 1 plant pot lol, only 1 branch in there now, I saw her earlier today in the hide & placed 2 crix next to her & they seem to have disappeared.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

wow that looks really nice!: victory:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Whats the substrate?


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

joeyboy said:


> wow that looks really nice!: victory:


Thanks waiting on another plant to arrive and it should be finished. :2thumb:



selina20 said:


> Whats the substrate?


That spider earth stuff pro something cant remember lol


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Cockys Corny said:


> That spider earth stuff pro something cant remember lol


Just asking because it looks a little damp and could be the reason she is climbing. Also if its damp the vermiculite will up the humidity. Maybe dry it out completely????


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Just asking because it looks a little damp and could be the reason she is climbing. Also if its damp the vermiculite will up the humidity. Maybe dry it out completely????



Apparently this stuff looks damp but stays the same colour no matter what, she has been in one of her flower pots most of the day bottom left one, caught her plodding around earlier. I did read the packet & its neither wet nor dry just stays like that.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Cockys Corny said:


> Apparently this stuff looks damp but stays the same colour no matter what, she has been in one of her flower pots most of the day bottom left one, caught her plodding around earlier. I did read the packet & its neither wet nor dry just stays like that.


Oh ok fair enough lols. Maybe bake it a bit. Oh well shes a lovely T anyway. Cant wait for my girl to get better and come out of ITU


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Oh ok fair enough lols. *Maybe bake it a bit.* Oh well shes a lovely T anyway. Cant wait for my girl to get better and come out of ITU


Im not baking spiddy :lol2:. Nah I know what you mean, but what is ITU ??


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Cockys Corny said:


> Im not baking spiddy :lol2:. Nah I know what you mean, but what is ITU ??


Hehehehe lols. Intensive Care Unit. Shes been in there since November when she suffered a bad moult and is now very ill cos of it


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Hehehehe lols. Intensive Care Unit. Shes been in there since November when she suffered a bad moult and is now very ill cos of it



Aww hope she gets sorted soon.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Cockys Corny said:


> Aww hope she gets sorted soon.


I duno it took her a year 2 moult last time so am thinking about the same for her 2 moult out of it. Its frustrating because she was my 1st T and i honestly dont wana lose her.
Hope u have better luck with urs : victory:


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

Apparently mine wont moult for another 9 months, as I havent kept spiders for the last 15 years, im re learning about them. So any info on moulting & how to avoid nasty moults would be great.

But lets hope she gets better eh !


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Cockys Corny said:


> Apparently mine wont moult for another 9 months, as I havent kept spiders for the last 15 years, im re learning about them. So any info on moulting & how to avoid nasty moults would be great.
> 
> But lets hope she gets better eh !


Tbh im just giving up on brachys as i just dont get along with them. My trick for moulting however is up the humidity a touch by emptying a bottle cap or so of water in a corner of the tank. Also DO NOT DISTURB sadly thats all u can really do 4 a T. We dont know what happened to my smithi she was fine when she moulted but we think her book lungs havent formed properly.


----------

